

The one key to dealing with senior executives: answer the question - wslh
http://kellblog.com/2012/01/17/the-one-key-to-dealing-with-senior-executives-answer-the-question/

======
angdis
I agree that the practice of "just answer the freaking question" is a good
policy and not only for communication with C-level suits, but when answering a
question from anyone.

However, sometimes the question itself makes it very clear that person asking
it has missed the clue-bus and is operating under a deep misunderstanding of
the situation.

Those situations require the courage reframe the discussion and NOT answer the
question.

